# Out of state license and registration



## elshaddai865 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello! I’m in Tampa FL for a month. My license and registration is for NYS. I can’t go online. Ask me to select car but does not allow me to go online. Trying to do uber eats for the first time.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

You have to Quarantine for 2 weeks first!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You are out of your work zone. You could try to get your region moved but that is a pain in the A$$, and once they do it, you might have to register your car there. Then when you go backup to NYS you will need to move it again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You are supposed to be able to do Uber Eats anywhere in the country you go. Out of curiosity I have been able to get pinged in Florida (I'm from NY). Also, a guy from NJ as a joke took an UberEats ping in every state going down 95. So you used to be able to do it. If you can't anymore than something has changed. Were you already signed up for UE or are you trying to sign up new?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You are supposed to be able to do Uber Eats anywhere in the country you go. Out of curiosity I have been able to get pinged in Florida (I'm from NY). Also, a guy from NJ as a joke took an UberEats ping in every state going down 95. So you used to be able to do it. If you can't anymore than something has changed. Were you already signed up for UE or are you trying to sign up new?


This. Uber eats is more or less universal. I have taken out of state eats runs in MD, NJ, PA and even Mass. while on a family trip once lol and that was 2 months ago


----------



## elshaddai865 (Mar 31, 2020)

Florida XL said:


> You have to Quarantine for 2 weeks first!


As stated above. I'm been in Florida for almost a month Free of virus.



Seamus said:


> You are supposed to be able to do Uber Eats anywhere in the country you go. Out of curiosity I have been able to get pinged in Florida (I'm from NY). Also, a guy from NJ as a joke took an UberEats ping in every state going down 95. So you used to be able to do it. If you can't anymore than something has changed. Were you already signed up for UE or are you trying to sign up new?


I have signed up before at NY but no trips were done.


----------

